# هدية العيد : Minitab 16.1.0.0



## zidaan (3 سبتمبر 2010)

Minitab 16.1.0.0




*Minitab 16.1.0.0 | 2010 | Windows XP/Vista/7, x86 & x64 | 89.8 MB *


Main features: 

Ease of Use
Data and File Management
Assistant
Basic Statistics
Graphics
Regression Analysis
Analysis of Variance
Design of Experiments
Statistical Process Control
Measurement Systems Analysis
Reliability/Survival Analysis
Multivariate Analysis
Time Series and Forecasting
Nonparametrics
Tables
Power and Sample Size
Simulation and Distributions
Macros and Customizability
 
Archive password:www.AvaxHome.ru 
Official site: http://www.minitab.com.

Archive password:www.AvaxHome.ru 
the last code is "space".​


----------



## ENG.SAMAN (9 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## ENG.SAMAN (9 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## صناعي1 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

كل عام و انت بخير و تسلم الأيادي


----------



## zidaan (28 سبتمبر 2010)

العفو وفقكم الله


----------



## chedati (19 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
أخي لم أتمكن من تحميل برنام minitab 16


----------



## zidaan (22 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم عذرا للتأخير 
الرابط هو 

http://www.filesonic.com/file/16321663/Minitab.Pro.16.1.0.0.rar


----------



## m1958t (14 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً لكم


----------



## m1958t (14 يناير 2011)

*فك ضغطminitab*

مشكوريين على الوقع الرائع
لقد نجحت بتنزيل برنامج minitab ولكن فك ضغط الملف لايكتمل 
ارجو المساعدة في الحل
شكراً


----------



## خلوف العراقي (14 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Abu Maan (15 يناير 2011)

في الوقت المناسب 
ان شاء الله الترم القادم راح اخذ مادة تعتمد على هذا البرنامج
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Mashaqi (13 مارس 2011)

شو كلمة السر اخوي ؟


----------



## emoeng (23 أبريل 2011)

ما هو الباسورد


----------



## سيف خالد (4 مايو 2011)

يجب إضافة مسافة فارغة بعد الباسورد المذكورة في الرسالة الأولى أي:
"www.AvaxHome.ru "


----------



## سيف خالد (4 مايو 2011)

المسافة الفارغة بعد ru


----------



## mahmoudabbas (26 مايو 2011)

thanks very much amazing effort man


----------



## عاشور1307 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز
الرجاء التكرم بشرح كيفية عمل الكراك
مشكور جداّ


----------



## munafalhashimy (7 نوفمبر 2011)

ا*خي بارك الله فيك بس Archive password link غير فعال
*


----------



## zidaan (8 نوفمبر 2011)

عذرا لتأخري في الرد بسبب الظروف التي مرت بنا في ليبيا الحبيبة ، ولكن الحمد لله اعضاء المنتدى الكرام قاموا بالواجب وزيادة ، وفقكم الله وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## zidaan (8 نوفمبر 2011)

عذرا لتأخري في الرد بسبب الظروف التي مرت بنا في ليبيا الحبيبة ، ولكن الحمد لله اعضاء المنتدى الكرام قاموا بالواجب وزيادة ، وفقكم الله وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## gego2 (2 أكتوبر 2013)

Thanks


----------



## gego2 (31 مارس 2015)

*Thanks*

Thanks


----------



## رمزة الزبير (31 مارس 2015)




----------



## بارىبارى (3 أبريل 2015)

شكرا


----------

